# o conocerlo



## mymy

Hola, 

M'agradaria, per favor, que m'ajudésseu a aclarir-me. Sé que en català no es correcte utilitzar el pronom neutre "lo". Aleshores, com es diria aquesta frase?

...les facilitaría mucho las cosas hablar inglés o conocerlo un poco.

Els facilitaria molt les coses parlar l'anglés o conèixer---?   
He afegit a la fi de la frase «un poc aquest idioma» però no es pot substituir per un pronom? 

Gràcies


----------



## merquiades

Hola de nou,
Jo crec que es pot dir "conèixer-lo".  "El anglès" no és una idea abstracta, es un idioma, o sigui, un substantiu masculí."

Saps on viu en Jordi? --  No ho sé (No lo sé)... és abstracte.  En aquest cas no es pot dir "-lo".  "-lo" en català significa sempre "el" però després del infinitiu.

Però...
Cal parlar anglès? -- Sí, cal parlar-lo... (Hay que hablarlo)... el idioma, és concret.  El parlo, cal parlar-lo

traduccions del "lo" castellà
El, l', -lo, 'l  (concret)
ho (abstracte)


----------



## mymy

merquiades said:


> Hola de nou,
> Jo crec que es pot dir "conèixer-lo".  "El anglès" no és una idea abstracta, es un idioma, o sigui, un substantiu masculí."
> 
> Saps on viu en Jordi? --  No ho sé (No lo sé)... és abstract.  No es pot dir "lo" perquè significa "el".
> Cal parlar anglès? -- Sí, cal parlar-lo... (Hay que hablarlo)... el idioma, és concret.
> 
> traduccions del "lo" castellà
> El, l', -lo, 'l  (concret)
> ho (abstract)



Ah, ja veig. No sabia que es feia aquesta diferència entre el concret i l'abstracte. Aleshores, molt més fàcil així.
Gracietes, Merquiades! Quina enveja (sana) em dones estant a París!!
Ara m'ha entrat enyorança...
Que tingues un bon cap de setmana!


----------



## merquiades

mymy said:


> Ah, ja veig. No sabia que es feia aquesta diferència entre el concret i l'abstracte. Aleshores, molt més fàcil així.
> Gracietes, Merquiades! Quina enveja (sana) em dones estant a París!!
> Ara m'ha entrat enyorança...
> Que tingues un bon cap de setmana!



Tu també.  I a mi m'agradaria de tenir la platja, el calor, i el sol d'Alacant.


----------



## merquiades

mymy said:


> Hola,
> 
> M'agradaria, per favor, que m'ajudésseu a aclarir-me. Sé que en català no es correcte utilitzar el pronom neutre "lo". Aleshores, com es diria aquesta frase?
> 
> ...les facilitaría mucho las cosas hablar inglés o conocerlo un poco.
> 
> Els facilitaria molt les coses parlar l'anglés o conèixer---?
> He afegit a la fi de la frase «un poc aquest idioma» però no es pot substituir per un pronom?
> 
> Gràcies



Mymy, en veure la teva frase una segona vegada, en demano si no seria millor que facis servir el pronom "en, n', -ne, 'n".
Dius "conocerlo un poco". És a dir, conèixen una petita part d'aquesta llengua però no tot.
"Parlar l'anglès o conèixer-ne una mica?"
Però, passa que no estic gaire segur si funciona així en català.
També em sona bé "conèixer-lo una mica".
Espero que algú pugui explicar-nos-ho millor.


----------



## mymy

merquiades said:


> Mymy, en veure la teva frase una segona vegada, en demano si no seria millor que facis servir el pronom "en, n', -ne, 'n".
> Dius "conocerlo un poco". És a dir, conèixen una petita part d'aquesta llengua però no tot.
> "Parlar l'anglès o conèixer-ne una mica?"
> Però, passa que no estic gaire segur si funciona així en català.
> També em sona bé "conèixer-lo una mica".
> Espero que algú pugui explicar-nos-ho millor.



Gràcies, Merquiades. La veritat que jo lo del pronom «en» tampoc ho porte molt bé, parlant és una cosa però a l'hora de escriure la cosa cambia. En quant a «una mica» em sembla massa col·loquial per a un escrit, així és que he deixat la primera opció que m'has donat: «conèixer-lo un poc», encara que puc estar equivocada.
I tens raó pel que fa a la platja i el sol alacantí, a més a més aquestos dies estem tenin un temps espectacular. Però es que mai estem contents amb el que tenim, veritat? Ens haurem de contentar cadascú amb el que li toca,  tu de estar a la romàntica i  bohèmia París i jo a la millor terreta del món, d'acord?


----------



## traint

mymy said:


> Hola,
> 
> M'agradaria, per favor, que m'ajudésseu a aclarir-me. Sé que en català no es correcte utilitzar el pronom neutre "lo". Aleshores, com es diria aquesta frase?
> 
> ...les facilitaría mucho las cosas hablar inglés o conocerlo un poco.
> 
> Els facilitaria molt les coses parlar l'anglés o conèixer---?
> He afegit a la fi de la frase «un poc aquest idioma» però no es pot substituir per un pronom?
> 
> Gràcies



Jo diria "...parlar anglès o saber-ne una mica", perquè les llengües en principi _se saben_ i no _es coneixen_; aquest ús de _conèixer _és probablement un anglicisme.


----------



## mymy

traint said:


> Jo diria "...parlar anglès o saber-ne una mica", perquè les llengües en principi _se saben_ i no _es coneixen_; aquest ús de _conèixer _és probablement un anglicisme.



Gràcies, traint. La pròxima vegada tindre en compte aquest matís.


----------



## Cento

Hola,

A mi l'opció que millor em sona és la de Traint. Però hi afegiria "almenys" o alguna cosa semblant, perquè contràriament, sona estrany. Supose que perquè no és el mateix, ni deu facilitar les coses igual, parlar anglès que saber-ne una mica. Així diria: “parlar anglès o *almenys/si més no, *saber-ne una mica”.

Tanmateix, al contrari del que diu Traint, els idiomes se saben i es coneixen, segons el Gran Diccionari de la Llengua Catalana (GDLC):
*Conèixer:*
3. Saber, dominar (una matèria determinada, la pràctica d'alguna cosa). _Coneix molt bé el seu ofici. __Coneix l'àrab._
*Saber:*
1. Conèixer completament...*
2. Posseir la ciència, l'art, la pràctica, d'una cosa. _Saber el llatí. Saber l'alemany.
_
Encara que no estic cert, trobe que la confusió bé donada perquè podem dir indistintament “parlo el francès” o “parlo francès”. Tornant al GDLC,
*Parlar:*
5. Emprar tal o tal idioma... _Parlo francès, alemany i italià.__* El *__castellà, no __*el*__ parlo gaire bé._ 
Per això, podem dir: 
"...parlar anglès o *almenys/si més no,* saber-*ne* una mica" o “...conèixer-ne...” (ne=d'anglès)
"...parlar *l*'anglès o *almenys/si més no, *conèixer-*lo* una mica" o “...saber-lo...” **(lo=l'anglès, l'idioma anglès).

Però hi ha un parell de coses que no tinc gens clares. La primera és si el pronom emprat en la segona proposició bé condicionat per la construcció de la primera. És a dir, si dient:
"...parlar l'anglès..." cal dir "conèixer-lo", “saber-lo” i dient,
"...parlar anglès..." cal dir "conèixer-ne", “saber-ne”,
o bé, si no és necessària eixa correspondència i es poden usar les dues formes sense parar esment a la primera proposició i amb els sentits de -*ne*=d'anglès i -*lo*=l'anglès, l'idioma anglès.

El segon dubte, és per quin motiu em sona tan malament (**) “... o almenys *saber-lo* una mica”. No sé si és perquè el meu raonament és erroni o perquè aquesta construcció “saber-lo” (l'anglès)  l'associe mentalment a la primera accepció de saber (*) Conèixer(-lo) completament. Amb la qual cosa no tindria sentit dir “una mica”. Perquè en altres oracions no sona malament. Per exemple:
_- En aquesta faena també cal saber l'alemany? - No, no cal saber-lo. Només l'anglès.
_
En relació a l'ús de *poc* o *mica* és la teua elecció, però jo crec que són igual de formals.

Bé, m'agradaria no haver-ho complicat tot encara més.
Salut!


----------



## mymy

Cento!! 
  Clar que no ho has complicat per a res, tot el contrari, li has tret tot el suc i ho has explicat molt rebé.
  Doncs, Merquiades tenia raó pel que fa l’ús del pronom «ne» i amb «una mica». Em quede també amb aquesta expressió que has introduït, nova per a mi,  que és «si més no» així en la mateixa oració faré servir totes les coses amb les quals necessite pràctica, doncs:
  «Parlar anglés o si més no, saber-ne / conèixer-ne una mica».
  Ja va quedant-me més clar l’ús del «ne».  Moltes gràcies per la detallada explicació. 
  M’alegrat saber de tu i espere que estigues bé.


----------



## merquiades

Hola.  Gràcies Cento per les explicacions i el teu temps.  Has explicat molt bé tots aquests matissos gramaticals, i he après molt de tu!  Tot és clar. No seràs professor de llèngües?

Traint, he retingut que no és gaire comú dir "conèixer una llèngua" però no impossible.  El meu problema és que en francès es diu normalment "conèixer" i no pas "saber" en aquest cas, però en castellà és a l'inrevés!

Salut a tots i bon cap de setmana.

Salut


----------



## Cento

Hola de nou,

No Merquiades, no sóc professor de llengües, però em va despertar molt la curiositat el fet de no entendre formes que utilitze normalment i vaig tirar mà de diccionari. De tota manera, ja has vist que encara em van quedar dubtes.
M'alegre d'haver-te ajudat.

Mymy, jo també m'alegre de llegir-te. Estic molt bé, ja et contaré.

Salut!


----------

